

Frontiers of Computational Thinking: A SXSW Report - dgudkov
http://blog.stephenwolfram.com/2015/03/frontiers-of-computational-thinking-a-sxsw-report/

======
papaf
That was worth a read to see him factorize Jupiter. I was wondering how
flexible the language is, and that kind of answered the question.

